# Hitch mounted rod/cooler rack



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Does anyone know where I can get one of these locally?


----------



## cc (Aug 11, 2005)

I bought mine off Ebay, looks just like that one


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

That is a thing of beauty...

this one isn't local but I ran across it in my search for a cargo carrier/rod holder.










http://www.quadratec.com/products/92038_11_07.htm


----------



## shark_puncher (Aug 27, 2015)

I found a broken cargo hauler on craigslist for $40, replaced the hitch to thick wall tube steel and welded on the rod holders. I bought a rubber mat from home depot and cut it up then zip tied it to the inside of the rod holders to protect the rods. I sprayed the whole thing in that bed liner in a spray can stuff. I also made an extension that can put the rods up to about 9' high for surf fishing, gotta stand in the bed to get to them with the extension on though.

If you're in san antonio I don't mind helping you modify one if you supply the beer.


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

I bought mine at Gander Mountain. That was probably ten years ago. I don't know if they still carry them.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

I have not seen one anywhere around here. Anywhere.


----------



## Salty-Noob (Jun 9, 2015)

Amazon Prime......2 day delivery


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm making mine, have all the aluminum just haven't had the time to do it. Definitely going on the front of truck. Seen some reels on the back of trucks with piles of sand.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Skipper - That freaks me out when I see reels like that.


----------



## illesr23 (Oct 22, 2013)

I don't know what "local" is to you but I have seen them at Roys in Corpus Christi.

http://www.roysbait-tackle.com/prod...d-down-rod-rack-with-cooler-rack-132373-1.htm


----------



## ronnie collins (May 21, 2004)

Anglers Fish-n-Mate http://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0LEV03B6TRWndwACqJXNyoA;_ylu=X3oDMTExYmFucWxmBGNvbG8DYmYxBHBvcwMxBHZ0aWQDVUlDMl8xBHNlYwNzcg--/RV=2/RE=1446337090/RO=10/RU=http%3a%2f%2frodrack.com%2f/RK=0/RS=piw.VdEGUokUEuHm2_4JsLfwk78-


----------

